# Record Keeping



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi! What do you do for record keeping? As far as general information such as age, name, breed, ear tag #, etc. and other information such as breedings, show results, also routine care stuff. I currently use just lined notebook paper to write the general information down along with the really big index cards for medications & vaccines, etc. but I am wondering what other people use. I have been thinking of doing a document on the computer so I have all of the records in two places just in case something happened to one of the copies.. what do you think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I never started keeping real records until I couldn't remember things anymore, so about year 4 or 5 

I was pretty good with notes and things, but I finally moved it all into an excel sheet 2 years ago. I have several tabs (added as needed) which include:
*current herd *-dob, meds, notes, weights, origin, and stuff
*past herd *-where I move over the goats whole file when they sell and add date left and new owner
*breeding records -* I put pics of buck+doe=kids of past years and future planned breedings, pricing chart and cool kids name to pick from
*kidding 2016-*weigh-ins and dates due along with our family's guesses on who is having what (twins 2 does, or trips 2 bucks, 1 doe kind of thing)
*expenses* my favorite, this year I hope to break even, just started this last year as I never really wanted to know what it cost me before!
*contacts* -waiting lists and people to keep in touch with
*medications *-useful stuff I have copied and pasted, mostly from here :smile:

It's really neat to follow past goats, as I would often see goats I knew come up for sale, or kids of goats I had sold. So I started tracking that last year, and made records of all the goats I ever owned, managed to find a pic of each to include. Once in a blue moon will see one come up on Kijiji, this spring I saw a set of kids from doe I had owned for sale, so I copied the pics and included them on my chart -who knows, I may see those grown in a year or two for sale...


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Sounds like you have a pretty good thing going there!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I would have never thought I would have such a detailed record log, but each tab grew gradually as my herd and knowledge grew.

For a beginner I would recommend for sure keeping meds, ages, and the regular stuff, and add what you enjoy when you are in the mood for it. I am very visual, so I love popping in little pics of the goats I have notes about, especially kids


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Check out animal tracker by kintraks. It's on the computer. I love it! I keep records on my goats, dogs, cats, chickens. You can keep up to 200 animals free but then to buy it is pretty cheap.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Okay. Thanks!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I printed out animal care chart things and write everything on those and put it into my phone calendar.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Little_K_Farm said:


> Check out animal tracker by kintraks. It's on the computer. I love it! I keep records on my goats, dogs, cats, chickens. You can keep up to 200 animals free but then to buy it is pretty cheap.


Would you happen to have a link? My computer is down and my iPad and I don't seem to get along! Thanks.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

It's a downloaded software but here's the website. http://www.kintraks.com/ I LOVE this software.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

We are trying to keep some records as well, and I am struggling with entering information and sharing it with the others, without duplicating information.

By chance, does anyone have a form that they can share or upload to share?

I can try and upload a form I have used through using google documents. google drive, and google pages... however, as between the two of us, and our kids we all use a variety of machines, apples, pc's and so on...so, one doesn't like to work with the others.

However, we are attempting to keep track of some of the same ...hoof trimming, DOB, kidding, illness, etc.

thank you!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Do you use the free download, or have you purchased this?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have been keeping track of everything on lined paper but I'm thinking it would be easy and convenient to do it on the computer. Easier to change info especially.  That KinTracks Animal Tracker thing looks awesome, but I'm not sure I want to pay $25.00 for it. I think I'm going to make something myself that fits my needs and what I want to keep records for. Also- if I recall, Fias Co Farm website had a cool record keeping thing I may try. Awesome thing for breeding too. Here's their website:

http://fiascofarm.com/


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

You can keep up to 200 animals for free on kintraks. I had used an excel sheet but couldn't keep pedigrees so I switched to the kintraks for that aspect.


----------



## OrianthiRanch (Dec 21, 2013)

I use Easykeeper.net love it!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Little K Farm - I couldn't find the free option, I'm not sure why :/

OrianthiRanch - I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just use Wordpad on my computer and make a similar page for each goat lol. Generic, but it works great IMO. I am on my laptop so I can't show an example since I have all that on my desktop computer.
I put barn name, then registered name & reg. information, birth date, # in birth, sire/dam & their reg #'s, scrapie tag, tattoos.

Then whatever meds/supplements they have gotten. Below that is weight, and below that is breeding/kidding info.

Eventually I am going to add pictures of them, as well as babies for the ones who have kidded.

I DEFINITELY recommend whatever you do, keep 2 copies. Hard copy should always be kept in the event something happens to your computer/tablet/etc. Years ago when we first got into goats I was using a program for all the records, and it crashed - I lost everything for those couple of years.

I now have a waterproof folder w/pockets, and tabs. The goats each have a page. I put their info at the top (same way I do on the computer), but the page itself is not divided, I just write down every time they get supplements, wormed, weighed, bred or kidded, etc.
Eventually if I fill a front/back page, I file it in the first pocket, and start a new one. But if I need to see something from years past I know where to find it. 
When they kid, I divide the page into columns, and each kid has a column. 
Generally, when we sell, I like to type up & print out a page for buyer, or email them info. Or, I give them a copy of my hand written page.

Obviously if you have a large herd, this might not work, but it works really well for us. No $$ spent on programs, and I have a backup copy


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*keeping records on goats!*

Hi again!

As we are trying to get our goats health and records understood and up to par, I have meant to upload the format we are currently using for them! It is one found that we were able to upload and edit/enter for free via the web. Unfortunately, I don't recall from where, but can probably find that if/when needed...or perhaps you will /or use one like it yourself?!

I don't feel it is ideal, for entering in the information, but so far it at least documents what we are doing with the goats.

We are using and storing our records in a google drive, as all of us helping at the farm have access to the records that way. That was key for us, so we can all see and enter as needed!

If anyone has other forms/formats used, we would love to see them!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*form for goat records*

not sure it uploaded?

I got this reply, so i guess I don't know how to share! Ugh!:think: :cheers::think::anyone:

:anyone:

It said the following:
*Goats Health Records.xls - Template.pdf:
Your file of 34.5 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 19.5 KB for this filetype.*

so, I guess message me or something, if you want to see it!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I use easykeeper.com it's awesome


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Ive used Kintraks for years easy to follow/use,teejae


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I keep binders. Works great for me. In my milk room I have a binder with a section for each animal. A medical sheet and on that I write down everything I do. Fecal test, worming, any meds, everything. I forget things much easier now I am older and this helps me a lot and keeps track of each animals. I also have a calender on the table and write down quick notes for the day. Like -Fecal on --, wormed girls. What ever and it is a second place to double check on things if I need to. Each girl has a birth sheet also with all births, dates, sires, notes, days till birthing, how many, size of babies etc. 
Back at the house I have binders for all their registration papers and any information on their background. And a picture of each animal is with the papers. I looked at some computer programs but like to pick up the book and write down things right away.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Sounds like a good way of doing things


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a note book that as use as a sort of diary. I try to write down anything random that happened every day. I have another notebook with a page for hoof trimming dates, when does go in heat, kiddings, sales, milking amounts, copper abolishing dates, etc. So I can look up what happened on X day or I can look up when I did Y.


----------

